# Kel-Tec P3AT jamming



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Guys-I took my new P3AT to the range today for the first time & shot 50 rounds through it. Love it, but it jammed on me about 10-12 times. I bought the ammo at the range & told the guy to give me target ammo. Could the ammo be the problem?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem is more likely to be your technique.
Small pistols are very difficult to shoot well.
You have to hold them in a death grip, with rigid arms, and not relax or flinch.

Your little gun needs every kinetic ounce of recoil force, in order to function properly.
If you flinch or relax your grip, the gun will malfunction because your hands and arms are absorbing some of that necessary force. Typically, it will fail to eject properly.
The P3AT we own is not ammunition sensitive, but it is technique sensitive.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

good cleaning and lube cant hurt either.... lots of people try to shoot right out of the box and it leads to issues.... what steve said first, then what i said... then everyone elses advice.


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I am new to these small semi autos and had no idea. Going back tomorrow and give it another try.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> good cleaning and lube cant hurt either...


...And you could also polish its feed ramp and chamber, if you want to be really, truly, absolutely sure.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My P3AT did not like certain ammo at first, like the Winchester White Box, but after a few hundred rounds it has smoothed out.


----------



## tracker1 (May 5, 2011)

mine eats anything but I did polish the feed ramp after I bought it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine hates WWB but handles HP stuff just fine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Try some of the MagTech ammo. They make a nice 95 grain FMJ round that is the only make that will function in my Kel Tec and my I.O. Hellcat pretty much all the time.


----------



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And you could also polish its feed ramp and chamber, if you want to be really, truly, absolutely sure.


What process do you use to polish the feed ramp?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wegriffin8642 said:


> What process do you use to polish the feed ramp?


See my PM, sent tonight.


----------



## todbiker (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a P3AT and it's been a jam-omatic from day 1. Cleaned and did a fluff and buff per the KTOG forum before I ever took it to the range, put close to 200 rounds thru it between 2 trips to the range, had failure to feeds and stovepipes. The most consistant problem was always the last casing would fail to extract on multiple(3 different) mags
Sent it back to KelTec, took it back out and except for 1 stovepipe, got about 1 out of 10 rounds failing to feed from the same 3 different mags from 70-80 rounds. Getting ready to send it back again. I really wish I'd picked up a Kahr CM9 in hindsight, but couldn't find one and figured for the money how could I lose.... I've never had to expend more rounds trying to break in a pistol.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anybody recommend a Ruger LCP over it? THinking about keltec but its posts like these that make me stray away despite their amazing price point and lifetime warranty


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

todbiker said:


> I have a P3AT and it's been a jam-omatic from day 1. Cleaned and did a fluff and buff per the KTOG forum before I ever took it to the range, put close to 200 rounds thru it between 2 trips to the range, had failure to feeds and stovepipes. The most consistant problem was always the last casing would fail to extract on multiple(3 different) mags
> Sent it back to KelTec, took it back out and except for 1 stovepipe, got about 1 out of 10 rounds failing to feed from the same 3 different mags from 70-80 rounds. Getting ready to send it back again. I really wish I'd picked up a Kahr CM9 in hindsight, but couldn't find one and figured for the money how could I lose.... I've never had to expend more rounds trying to break in a pistol.


To me, this sounds more like a failure of technique than a failure of equipment.
Tiny pistols are very hard to shoot effectively and well. If your technique isn't just about perfect, you will experience failures to extract and extraction/ejection-based jams.
Really bear down on your grip, and keep your arms really rigid. Don't relax anything, while you're shooting the little beast. That may correct your problems.

Did the KTOG "fluff and buff" include polishing the feed ramp and chamber?
If it didn't, you might want to try it. It really helps smooth out the gun's function.
(If you want instructions, send me a PM.)


----------



## KarrMar (Aug 21, 2012)

I purchased the P3AT to have an additional carry 380. I have 2 LCP's that I have run appx 200 rounds through each one without one problem on either gun. My P3AT was sent back to Kel-Tec 8 weeks ago because after appx 150 rounds with a 60-70% jam rate, I had had enough. Hope to get the gun back soon and will give it another try.


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Like the Kel Tec P32, the P3AT can be a victim of limp-wristing. That is what Steve (above) is referring to. When I learned to hold mine in a death grip they performed flawlessly ever since.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Todd said:


> Mine hates WWB but handles HP stuff just fine.


I have found that the smaller semi pocket models run better on stronger loads. Personally, Remington works well for me in mine.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

My TCP did the same thing. It is probably both you and the gun. It is you because you haven't developed a rigid enough grip on the pistol and it's the gun that needs to get worn in. Both will work out in about 300 rounds.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Federal ammo and I shoot my p3at just enough to hit at 7 yards. No problems with good ammo. Death grip is right on! I can always throw the dadgum thing when I run out.......?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow. Another ancient thread. The guy who asked hasn't been around in 5 years and may not still own the gun. Maybe his email is still active and he's got this thread set up to notify, but still the issue has probably long been solved. Some old threads may be still useful, but not so sure about this one asking about a jamming Kel-Tec P3AT. 

I think it's usually better to start a new thread in these cases, but to each their own. Just an opinion.


----------

